# new cat charity



## Rebeccaforcats (Aug 4, 2010)

I would like to say I am going to make a new cat charity called cat4love this charity is going to be a small one located in stoke.Our aim is to make sure noone use cats for wrong reasons i.e the vaccume kotten killer or eating them! We dont accept donations yet but I will update this every saturday if I have time. If you want more info message me and I will answer on a Saturday.

Thank you for your time,
Rebecca M 
founder and co owner of cats4love


----------

